
How did Candy Japan get its first subscribers? - Sujan
https://www.candyjapan.com/behind-the-scenes/how-did-you-get-your-first-subscribers
======
bachbach
Dear Sujan/Bemmu/Others

I constantly fear the Japanese and other Asians may have invented cool things
that I am unaware of.

I have discovered Japanese sweets, Japanese hot water bottles (the metal
tortoises) and Korean washlets.

What else is there to discover?!

Little known fact as we head into Winter.

Japanese hot water bottles remain hot for much longer than the Western rubber
versions, your hot water bottle remains warm until noon the next day.

